# Gunt Beatdown Edits



## 0 2 (May 25, 2022)

I've been seeing more and more edits of this infamous image relating to the recent drama involving Ethan Ralph, so I'm storing what I find here. You can make your own if you want, here's the exploitable:

 

Images I've found so far, with the creators included:


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 25, 2022)

One of Ralph's fans accidentally made an exploitable:






Spoiler: Example usage


----------



## MvAgusta (May 25, 2022)

It was quite literally a Street Fight today


----------



## 0 2 (May 25, 2022)

OC:


----------



## Edilg (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Creep3r (May 25, 2022)




----------



## 0 2 (May 25, 2022)

One more OC for the road.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 25, 2022)




----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (May 25, 2022)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> View attachment 3321443


Too blunt


----------



## RollingRock (May 25, 2022)




----------



## 0 2 (May 26, 2022)

Had to make the easy joke:


----------



## Fields Of Rye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## fickdaggot (May 26, 2022)

Guntilda


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 26, 2022)

Edit: Two more by request from @Ol' Slag


----------



## Retink (May 26, 2022)




----------



## The Wokest (May 26, 2022)

SASUKEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Reaper King (May 26, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> View attachment 3321555View attachment 3321556View attachment 3321557View attachment 3321657
> Edit: Two more by request from @Ol' Slag
> View attachment 3321672View attachment 3321674


I legit can't wait to print these out and use them for future games.


----------



## Distant Ranger (May 26, 2022)

Leaked footage from the White house


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 26, 2022)

His head is like a whack a mole.


We need a full power jiren and goku edit.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Frail Snail (May 26, 2022)

Not so full of yourself now, huh? The character reminds me of Ralph, too.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 26, 2022)




----------



## The Wokest (May 26, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3322243


how the fuck is he playing 5 copies of the same card? and he couldn't even summon his boss monster


----------



## Sickminds444 (May 26, 2022)

a very beautiful thread.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 26, 2022)

The Wokest said:


> how the fuck is he playing 5 copies of the same card? and he couldn't even summon his boss monster
> View attachment 3322256


Ralph kept the 2 dumped at his door.


----------



## The Wokest (May 26, 2022)

another one.


----------



## Shrekking Crew (May 26, 2022)

My contribution:


----------



## Ulkesh (May 26, 2022)

I know its not in keeping exactly with most edits here but I still thought it belonged ITT


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 26, 2022)

I'm currently cooking up a custom Legendary Creature Ralph the Rage Pig and might make these a whole ass commander deck. Colors will be Red(for his impotent rage) and Black (for his histrionic narcissism), cooking up mechanics in my head, trying to capture the flavor of his rage and constant "betrayals". Worthless Louisiana Acre will be Swamps, maybe the Gunt as mountains.

Current mock up, I'm trying to make this mechanically and fair Magic card:

Ethan Ralph the Rage Pig - {R}{B}
Legendary Creature - Human Boar (pig is not a creature type in magic)

Defender
Legendary creatures you control have Menace.
Whenever a legendary creature you control attacks and it's not blocked, you may have defending opponent gain control of that creature. If you do, you get a Rage Counter.
When Ethan Ralph the Rage Pig dies, if you have 10 or more Rage Counters, you win the game.
0/2


----------



## Gypsymagic (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Krokodil Konsumer (May 26, 2022)

reposting my edit from the original thread


----------



## MvAgusta (May 26, 2022)

FUCK YOU ALAWWGS IMMA KANG CRISISKANG!


----------



## Cosmic Sewer Hobo (May 26, 2022)




----------



## MarqueeIsAFunnyWord (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Manticucc (May 26, 2022)

Haven't seen a Goal Posting one yet...

I'm not good with photoshop...

Maybe someone can make something better....


----------



## Trench (May 26, 2022)

Have no idea where this came from. Found it on 4ch


----------



## Monchey (May 26, 2022)

Bucky found something in his pudding pop...


----------



## Edilg (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Down At The Farms (May 26, 2022)

IT IS ALL OVER!


----------



## Margo Martindale (May 26, 2022)

Some from 4chan. I dont follow Ralph much but I love edits like these


----------



## Punished 🌍 (May 26, 2022)

I didn't make this but I found this one twitter yesterday it probably my favorite


----------



## Monchey (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Jump (May 26, 2022)

From ip2


----------



## Whaler (May 27, 2022)

I guess the Demi Gunt didn't realize you needed the Hifumi Magatama to fight the Britador.


----------



## SirMarhaus (May 27, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> One of Ralph's fans accidentally made an exploitable:
> View attachment 3321196
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 27, 2022)

SirMarhaus said:


> ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!


I like how he retweeted this with the “are you not entertained?” 

Like nigga in reality this is you again squealing for someone to arrest them


----------



## BeaArthurKin (May 27, 2022)

From 4chinz


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 27, 2022)

Ok, have so more from me.










Hope we'll enough to make something like this.


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 27, 2022)

I felt a little inspired to do this using paint.net


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (May 27, 2022)

Whaler said:


> I guess the Demi Gunt didn't realize you needed the Hifumi Magatama to fight the Britador.


One more Gunt rejected


----------



## maize (May 27, 2022)

Happy 1st, Champ!


----------



## Akashic Retard (May 27, 2022)




----------



## stun_edgelord (May 27, 2022)

My contribution to this thread: Gunty Gear


----------



## Nick Gars (May 28, 2022)

BeaArthurKin said:


> From 4chinz
> View attachment 3325747


Honestly Krang is an accurate depiction. I'm of the belief that the Gunt is the actual brain, Ethan himself is just the skinsuit it pilots, along for the ride like a leech.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 28, 2022)

Already posted mine in the original Portugal thread, but I guess it's fitting to post it here too incase someone missed it.

OC:


----------



## maize (May 28, 2022)




----------



## The Big Dream (May 28, 2022)

maize said:


> View attachment 3326707
> Happy 1st, Champ!




Xander my son, you may never have the misfortune of meeting me, but know this: you have gunt blood coursing through your veins just as thick as I. It's true, no matter what your loose pussy mother tells you. And what's more: someday, somewhere, you will catch a beatdown in a foreign country that you completely deserve. I'm sorry, it's the Ralphamale way. It's a prophesy written in the very folds of my gunt. When you're lying there, eyes a-dazed, be consoled that Paw Paw will be looking down from heaven with a tear in his eye, knowing that you will have once again fulfilled our family's destiny to be repulsive wigger trash.


----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 28, 2022)

Ralph brings the best out of me, I haven't been creative at any point in over a year, until Ralph got his shit rocked in Portugal (again). Thank you guys for all the great edits (I will credit you in the description) (on Monday) Some of the edits are from Kiwifarms, some are from 4chan. I can't credit everyone, since the identity of who the original creator is, is unknown.

Ralph Gets Felted Under a Clear Blue Sky​


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 28, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> View attachment 3328338View attachment 3328341
> 
> Xander my son, you may never have the misfortune of meeting me, but know this: you have gunt blood coursing through your veins just as thick as I. It's true, no matter what your loose pussy mother tells you. And what's more: someday, somewhere, you will catch a beatdown in a foreign country that you completely deserve. I'm sorry, it's the Ralphamale way. It's a prophesy written in the very folds of my gunt. When you're lying there, eyes a-dazed, be consoled that Paw Paw will be looking down from heaven with a tear in his eye, knowing that you will have once again fulfilled our family's destiny to be repulsive wigger trash.



 I feel this is inaccurate no way is the gunt getting into heaven.


----------



## The Big Dream (May 28, 2022)

Emperor Julian said:


> I feel this is inaccurate no way is the gunt getting into heaven.


Don't you know? God's his biggest a-log. No way he's going to let Satan harvest all the corn.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 28, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> Don't you know? God's his biggest a-log. No way he's going to let Satan harvest all the corn.



Thinking on ralpth thinks he's a Catholic so by the time he waddles through the pearly gates after purgatory his children will be long dead.


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 28, 2022)

Dad On Dad Action said:


> Ralph brings the best out of me, I haven't been creative at any point in over a year, until Ralph got his shit rocked in Portugal (again). Thank you guys for all the great edits (I will credit you in the description) (on Monday) Some of the edits are from Kiwifarms, some are from 4chan. I can't credit everyone, since the identity of who the original creator is, is unknown.
> 
> Ralph Gets Felted Under a Clear Blue Sky​


Glad that this meme is getting the recognition it deserves, here's to the extended cut someday.


----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 28, 2022)

Computer Guardian said:


> Glad that this meme is getting the recognition it deserves, here's to the extended cut someday.


If people keep making them, I might make a fasc-edit with over the top effects and spinning Black suns. Shit would be kino af

A bit like this




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 28, 2022)

Computer Guardian said:


> Glad that this meme is getting the recognition it deserves, here's to the extended cut someday.


Don't worry, we need some key ones like Jack Garland punching Garland, Vergil fighting Nero, and Jiren fighting Goku.


----------



## Monchey (May 29, 2022)

The Gunt has made it fun to make shit posts like these. Thank you Ralph, for being the mess of a human being that you are.


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 29, 2022)

I made another paint.net atrocity for your possible amusement.


----------



## RollingRock (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Krincrtiz (May 29, 2022)

another edit for the collection


----------



## Delicious Diversity (May 30, 2022)

GIF edits for the occasion:


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 30, 2022)

It had to be done.
OC:


----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 30, 2022)

Jannies fucked my shit


----------



## Floss_On_Em (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (May 30, 2022)




----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 30, 2022)

Someone should make an edit with these songs


----------



## ive seen some shit (May 30, 2022)

The Wokest said:


> SASUKEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> View attachment 3321832


had a good chuckle. thanks


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Retink (May 30, 2022)

Dad On Dad Action said:


> It had to be done.
> OC:
> View attachment 3337376


Should have been Chikafuji Lisa instead of the green Minecraft thing.


----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> Should have been Chikafuji Lisa instead of the green Minecraft thing.


Maybe I'll add that tomorrow haha


----------



## Retink (May 30, 2022)

Dad On Dad Action said:


> Maybe I'll add that tomorrow haha


When Pippa isn't having deep conversations about existential dread with Lisa, she's bullying Lisa and friends. Really Lisa, Tenma, and Beako have all had similar experiences in their own way. It's good stuff.


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Dad On Dad Action (May 31, 2022)

Retink said:


> When Pippa isn't having deep conversations about existential dread with Lisa, she's bullying Lisa and friends. Really Lisa, Tenma, and Beako have all had similar experiences in their own way. It's good stuff.


Here you go fren 

OC:


----------



## Retink (May 31, 2022)

Dad On Dad Action said:


> Here you go fren
> 
> OC:
> View attachment 3338253


How dare you insult Pippa! I'm offended!


----------



## NoReturn (May 31, 2022)

Ethan Rolf


----------



## Booby Jones (May 31, 2022)

This was fun, I had fun


----------



## Big Fat Frog (May 31, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Ethan Rolf
> View attachment 3338289


*YOU DARE INSULT THE SON OF A SHEPHERD, BITCH!?*


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (May 31, 2022)

*Dan, God of harvest*


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (Jun 2, 2022)

@Laquisha Guntermensch asked for this.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Jun 5, 2022)

son of the mask edit when?


----------



## TitchBitties (Jun 10, 2022)

Think Ethan THINK!


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jul 18, 2022)

Saw this on Cog's stream earlier, found it quite funny:


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Jul 18, 2022)

How about this?


----------



## Druveer (Jul 19, 2022)

IN THE RED CORNER WE'VE GOT REEEEEEEETHAN RALPH AND THE BLUE CORNER WE'VE GOT THE SHOOTER WHO RATES HOOTERS!

Ok gentlemen keep to your corners, no low blows, we know if you go too low you won't be able to get up and we can't get the crane up here. Ok..... GO!
ETHAN IS FIRST OUT OF HIS CORNER MOVING TOWARDS BOOGER WHO SEEMS WINDED AFTER PULLING HIMSELF UP OFF OF THE ROPES. THIS IS IT THESE TWO TITANS OF DIABETES ARE MOVING TOWARDS EACH OTHER FOR THE FIGHT OF THE DECADE!
Ok... it's been 15 seconds and they are almost to each other, Ethan looks winded and Booger looks like he's going to faint.... OH I HAVE A MESSAGE FROM THE PROMOTERS... NO REFUNDS.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Jul 19, 2022)

Dad On Dad Action said:


> Here you go fren
> 
> OC:
> View attachment 3338253


DO NOT STEAL!


----------



## GL09 (Jul 19, 2022)

The Fish Tank Cleaner asserts his dominance over the Ralphamale.


----------



## Shek$il (Jul 20, 2022)

DRESSROSA IS MINE, YOU HEAR ME


----------



## Pasta_Man (Jul 20, 2022)

this one's kek


----------

